# Milk going sour well before Best Before date



## Ceist Beag (24 Nov 2006)

Recently we've noticed a lot of the milk we buy goes sour well before the Best Before date - usually within 4-5 days of us buying the milk and even if we only open the container after 3 days. Is this more an indication that our fridge is not cold enough or is it more an indication that the quality of the milk is poor? Usually when we buy the milk the Best Before date is about 10 days away but we're lucky to get 5 days out of it.


----------



## Old Jim (24 Nov 2006)

I'd say it's more than likely the fridge's fault. Put a thermometer into it and see what the actual temp is inside.


----------



## NHG (24 Nov 2006)

There has been alot in the media recently about the same problem.  The first thing is to complain to the supplier/manufacturer as they have said that they have not had many complaints about it.

I notice the same problem since they extended the BBF dates a couple of months ago.  One explanation I heard on the radio was that the open fronted chill cabinets that the milk is stored in, in the shops are not cold enough ( I always try and get one from the back now) and that the milk is being left on trollies in the shops to long before going into the chill cabinets. Pass the blame or what!

Tip: A lady told me one day that when you buy a "Plastic Carton of Milk" always tighten the top to stop it from leaking as the machine in the factory does'nt give them the full twist - notice the bottom of the cartons are always wet in the shop!


----------



## Helen (24 Nov 2006)

Have to say I've never experienced this myself .. so far. I would even notice I could get 1 or 2 extra days out of the milk past it's BB date, so definitely check your fridge temperature as a precaution anyway.


----------



## efm (24 Nov 2006)

I'll add my tuppence worth - I have noticed this on occassion as well - I would agree with NGH's view that it is the stoarge cabinets temp that is the major factor


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2006)

Ceist Beag said:


> Recently we've noticed a lot of the milk we buy goes sour well before the Best Before date - usually within 4-5 days of us buying the milk and even if we only open the container after 3 days.


Whatever about best before dates and milk going sour before they are reached I would not really expect milk to remain good for 5 days.


----------



## Lorz (24 Nov 2006)

We had this problem a couple of months back and I kept complaining to the supermarket - I was losing about 4-5 ltrs at a time.  Eventually I realised that the problem was our fridge.  Our fridge had a boost button for super freezing the freezer section which would draw the energy from the fridge part so although our fridge was set at the correct temp - it wasn't actually cold enough for the milk.  So, I'd say check your fridge!


----------



## nlgbbbblth (24 Nov 2006)

don't buy two litre bottles - they always go off.

One litre cartons / bottles are best.


----------



## muesli (24 Nov 2006)

I would also make sure that the freezer does not need to be defrosted - I was experiencing the same problem with milk, defrosted the freezer and this solved the problem..


----------



## Glenbhoy (24 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Whatever about best before dates and milk going sour before they are reached I would not really expect milk to remain good for 5 days.


Back in the days of yore when the milkman delivered milk which sat for a few hrs in the morning sun, that would have been the case.
In the modern era however, milk will easily last 7/8 days - the only time I had similar problems to the OP was when the fridge seal was buggered!!


----------



## liteweight (24 Nov 2006)

I used to have this problem too. Then I noticed that the shopkeeper kept his milk on the shop floor for a couple of hours in the morning so that the young lad, who worked there, could do the heavy lifting when he came into work.

I would think that best before dates only operate until the carton is open. After that I'd only expect the milk to last a day or so.


----------



## Deirdra (24 Nov 2006)

I'm with Liteweight and Clubman on this. Could so many fridges be performing badly??

I think generally food doesn't have a long shelf life, maybe because of bad storage practice mentioned above. I think meat especially is generally being frozen and defrosted but sold as 'fresh meat'.

I emailed Superquinn about bacon, following an AAM thread, but surprisingly didn't hear anything...


----------



## Joe1234 (24 Nov 2006)

nlgbbbblth said:


> don't buy two litre bottles - they always go off.
> 
> One litre cartons / bottles are best.



Yes, was told by a creamery worker that the cartons last longer than the plastic 2 litre bottles


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2006)

nlgbbbblth said:


> don't buy two litre bottles - they always go off.
> 
> One litre cartons / bottles are best.


Or just buy what you will use in a day or two. Or _UHT_.


----------



## Murt10 (24 Nov 2006)

ClubMan said:


> Whatever about best before dates and milk going sour before they are reached I would not really expect milk to remain good for 5 days.





Clubman, that's not like you. Are you are losing your touch.

I expect milk, like everything else I buy, to do exactly what it says on the tin, and I expect it to last at least as long as the consume before date. 

If the dairy & supermarkets expect the milk to only last 5 days then they should say that on the label.


Murt


----------



## lukegriffen (24 Nov 2006)

I don't drink much milk, so as soon as i buy a litre i empty half of it into a plastic bottle and stick it in the freezer.


----------



## zag (24 Nov 2006)

When we buy milk from the local Spar we find it *without exception* tastes wonky.  As a result, we don't buy from there except on very rare occasions.  Given that this is the same brand name milk we would get in any of the supermarkets and milk from the supermarkets normally just tastes like, well, like milk, I think there is something about the handling either in the Spar or in the delivery to the Spar that causes the problem.

z


----------



## ClubMan (24 Nov 2006)

zag said:


> When we buy milk from the local Spar we find it *without exception* tastes wonky.  As a result, we don't buy from there except on very rare occasions.


Like when you get a craving for wonky milk or something?


----------



## zag (25 Nov 2006)

No, when we are in a hurry and need something resembling milk and don't have time to go to the supermarket.  That is why they are rare occasions.  Do you ask this many questions in the real world ?

z


----------



## Amygdala (25 Nov 2006)

I have always assumed that the BBF date applied to unopened perishable goods and that when opened they can only be refrigerated for 3 days.


----------



## brodiebabe (25 Nov 2006)

Joe1234 said:


> Yes, was told by a creamery worker that the cartons last longer than the plastic 2 litre bottles


 
Probably due to the fact that the carton prevents the milk being exposed to light.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Nov 2006)

zag said:


> No, when we are in a hurry and need something resembling milk and don't have time to go to the supermarket.  That is why they are rare occasions.  Do you ask this many questions in the real world ?


I just find it odd that you would buy milk that is consistently wonky - even in an emergency. And, yes, I probably do ask this many questions in the real world.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Nov 2006)

Never have the problem of milk going off in our house and that's despite buying between 36 to 48 litres a week for 4 people! Must have shares in the dairies at this stage


----------



## Bazoo (26 Nov 2006)

I have found this on occasion as well, though not so much since the weather has turned colder. From experience, it's also far likelier to happen with skimmed milk than semi-skimmed or full fat milk.


----------



## Lauren (27 Nov 2006)

Have found this recently also. It seems to be that it happens to milk that I buy from petrol stations and/or Spar Centra type shops. Usually buy the plastic container types where you can see the milk and have come to the conclusion that the handling is bad, fridges are not cold enough (open type) and in such locations there are product is stored under fairly bright light.  I now buy in larger supermarkets where the turnover of product is probablly higher.


----------



## SineWave (27 Nov 2006)

The reason we have extended lifelines on milk and other fresh products is due to enhanced sterilisation, quality and and hygiene standards within the food industry. 

So for example, UHT (long-life) is the ultimate as it goes through super heat sterilisation and is packaged within same environment.

Our fresh milk is homogenised and pasteurised, whiuch is a form of sterilisation. It goes off proportionally to the remaining bacteria left within it's packaging environment, coupled with the higher temperatures and light levels that these bacteria multiply at.

It can be quite common for the manufacturing/processing plant to be suffering from an "infection" (pasteuriser leak letting in air) which can culminate in long periods of milk going off before due date.


----------



## babydays (27 Nov 2006)

I buy 3 two litre plastic bottles at a time from Lidl. Never had a problem with it going off. 

On the other hand my mother buys milk from another supermarket  - a litre at a time  - and finds regularly that it has gone off. Her fridge appears to work fine.


----------



## Spicey (27 Nov 2006)

Perhaps that's the milk that Willy Wonka uses in his chocolate bars!!

Spicey


----------

